# Moving to California



## Jimsox (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if I need anything special to transport my orchids into Cali.? I'm moving to San Diego in about a week and a half and was wondering if there's any paperwork or anything I may need to get them in? Thanks in advance....Jimi


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, what states are you crossing through? I'm assuming you mean you're driving them in? San Diego....I'm jealous.


----------



## Jimsox (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm coming from Chicago....so, Illinois, Missouri, Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, Arizona.....In that order....hahahah.....gettin tired thinkin about the drive!! Yes, Candace, I have talked to you a few times about your greenhouse out there, well I have found who I believe to be my soulmate out there. I should say we have re-connected. We were an "item" in 8th grade....21 years later our paths crossed again, and I don't want to lose her ever again. We have too much there for me to just stay here in Chicago and wonder what if?? This is like a movie/story to us and I may write a book later on, I just wish everyone could experience this bliss we feel. Thanks....San Diego's just the bonus to it all I guess.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2009)

:clap: OH how sweet! :smitten: Hadn't heard from you in a while, glad to hear that was the reason! Good luck to the both of you!


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats and I've always loved a happy ending:> I'd investigate the states you're driving through to see if they have any strict agricultural rules and check points at the borders. One state that has strict importing regulations is Arizona. Maybe someone who lives there can comment about the border points. I imagine you'll be fine, but it doesn't hurt to double check. Is your collection small enough that you could ship it? That would probably be the easiest route.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2009)

Solution 1: moving them is a big pain, just leave them with us in Aurora.  

Solution 2: take us with you, winter is coming! 

-Ernie


----------



## rdhed (Aug 19, 2009)

Some friends of mine moved from Nebraska to Arizona a few years ago. They took a route down through Kansas across the panhandle of Oklahoma catching I40 across New Mexico and into Arizona. They had a good collection of tropicals and such at the time. They had heard that Arizona didn't allow outside plants into the state so they left them behind. When they approached the Arizona border there was no Agricutural checkpoint or officers stopping people. They were really angry about having to leave all there plants behind. I do know years ago when I moved to California that I did get stopped on I80 in northern Ca. for an agricultural check. They were mainly concerned about bringing fruit into the state. They confiscated all my grapes and oranges. I was able to keep two apples but had to start eating them immediately. The oranges I could have kept if I'd still had the bag they came in stating they were California grown. 
Several years later when I returned to Nebr. there were no problems with border checks. But, I did lose a few tropicals to frost bite after having been caught in an early April blizzard in Wyoming for several hours. You may want to consider I80 to Nevada and then go south through that state.
Good luck in whatever you decide.

--Allen--


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2009)

How romantic! Good luck.


----------



## Ray (Aug 19, 2009)

I have moved plants way-too-many times, and have found that wrapping them individually in newspaper, then putting as many in a box as is possible, then sealing up the box has the best overall results as far as plant protection is concerned. Even in a hot or cold trailer (I've moved in the dead of winter and in the middle of summer), the extra layers of insulation really protect the plants well. Just don't expose them to direct sun.


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2009)

Yay! Another great story. :smitten: What is it about California, huh? Though, it would have been funny if you were moving to Sacramento. 

We did enter through a checkpoint (came through Nevada though) but I had decided to avoid any issues and ship the plants prior. A friend of mine moved from MA to Santa Barbara a year ago and she left all of her tropicals behind to avoid any issues.
The other thing to consider (I don't recall how many plants you have) is the heat in the car. That was an issue for us in June. We had my cat, not plants, but during the days, if we stopped anywhere, it was too hot to leave her in the car for very long and I'd imagine the same to be true with plants, especially as you get into NM and AZ. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 19, 2009)

Gonna' miss you, Jim! The best of luck in California; if it's the same lady you introduced me to a couple of weeks ago, you are one lucky guy.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2009)

Many years ago (25+) I moved (without plants) from Los Angeles to Oklahoma City, mostly on I 40 and I 15, and never even saw an agri check station.

I drove several times from Ok City to Omaha Nebraska (about 15 years ago), and never saw a check station.

I bet you can make it all the way from Chicago to San Diego without ever seeing a check station. Just don't go to far south so that you get close to the Mexican border in the SW states. It looks like the route you are describing is similar to the one I used in these trips, with the possible exception of a more southerly short cut through Arizona to get to San Diego (bypassing LA). If you swing south like that you will be going through a lot more agricultural areas that may have more inspections.

How many plants did you say you were moving?


----------



## Jimsox (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone, I will consider the packaging of the plants for sure as I will be traveling the southern route. I look forward to a change in life and this is it, I have come to far in life to live with what ifs, coulda, shoulda and woulda's. I will keep everyone posted as to the relationship, maybe we need to start a new forum on that here? or thread at least? LOL.

Tom Kalina....I can not say enough about you and all the help you have provided me. I appreciate every minute I had with you and still look forward to e mails and phone calls. You are the catalyst for my love of these plants and have really taught me all I know, obviously not all you know, but I'm still trying.....Deb and I have a dream of someday opening our own greenhouse and model it after your business, so please keep me in the loop if you ever consider letting go of any of your collection. I still want dibs on thet one special german storied orchid of yours..Love that story and will never forget it!! I believe you are a true businessman and lover of the hobby, I can see your passion everytime I walk down those stairs. Please anyone reading this BUY FROM TOM!!! Sir it has been an honor to be your customer and I will order from you in the future once I get set up and all the kinks worked out.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 19, 2009)

All major highways coming into California have Ag check stops.

All plants carried or shipped into California are subject to inspection. 

If you carry in any Ag products you are required to declare them.

If you mail or ship in plants the boxes must be marked so the PO can notify the Ag inspectors. Yes they do go to the PO and inspect the plants.

It is up to the inspectors if they want to actually look at your plants at the border, for orchids they probably will just pass you through without looking.
If you don't declare the plants and they find them you may be fined or loose the plants. Don't anger the inspectors or they may take your car apart. :sob:

If your plants are pest free the inspectors will pass them through and you will have no problem. If they are infested with pests don't bring them.


----------

